# Growing java fern that 'bushy' way



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok so I have some java fern I bought last week, I'm not expecting it to miraculously go nuts on growth, but I'm curious how to encourage that lush bush look, simular to the photo for it in the plant profile section on this site:








(disclaimerhoto not mine! (I wish it was) (C) in bottom left corner)

Is this achieved with multiple rhizomes bunched together? Letting it float as it grows for a while (if so how long?)? Trying to gently bend the rhizome as it grows to get a zig-zag system? Can you only get this with baby/offshoots from leaf tips instead of older growth (currently have 10 rhizomes with only 1 leaf each, 12inch stem/leaf)? Can this style of bushy java fern only occur in high light + co2 tanks, or work in low light with no co2 set ups? 

Thank you for your feedback/suggestions!


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I bet part of it is high light+co2 and ferts....and laying multiple rhizomes in the same place.


----------



## djjcoleman (Jul 6, 2013)

...or grooming.


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah, I would bet there are multiple rhizomes in there somehow...but if not, WOW.


----------



## Goon (Feb 12, 2013)

A few years ago I bought a piece of driftwood with about 5-7 large java fern leaves down it and after about a year under low light with no ferts or co2 it got bushy like that, you couldnt even see the log for awhile. Then it slowly receded back to just a few leaves. Now its on its way to a bush again. Java fern will keep growing under most conditons just takes awhile to get that huge.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Just let it do its thing. Patience is mostly what it takes.







[/URL]


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Jeff5614 said:


> Just let it do its thing. Patience is mostly what it takes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*stares at monster fern bush* *WANT*



Thank you all for the replies! I hope mine won't take a year/years to get there but its encouraging to hear I might get away with not having to use co2 and highlight since I'm not planing that. 
For now it will have to survive tied to some lava rock with my pleco crashing through it periodically till the large tank is set up and I can tie it to the driftwood in there as its permanent home. I hope I can get it to grow and look like a nice bush against the side of the wood or a lush branch leafy-green look ^^


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

If you want it to to take less time then plant nor in the first place.


----------

